

Ask H1Bs working at startups: Has your employer filed for your greencard? - loresipsum

Is it mandatory for employers to file for green cards or is it optional; and thus, potentially part of the offer?<p>Do you intend to be with the company for the length of the greencard process, which could take years?<p>To founders who hire foreign workers, how do you deal with the filing of the green card?
======
dilithiumH3
My company is willing to sponsor but given the length of time it takes, it's
basically not in my favour. It can at times be a hassle and more like a
burden.

